# homemade white widow seeds wont germ



## emuman (May 12, 2011)

Ive put them in dirt, nothing, Ive put them on a moist paper towel in a zip top bag, nothing, do WW seeds need anything special done to them before they will grow?
I read that some strains need to be "scratched" to weaken the shell otherwise  they wont "pop", could this be the case?


----------



## Hick (May 12, 2011)

emuman said:
			
		

> Ive put them in dirt, nothing, Ive put them on a moist paper towel in a zip top bag, nothing, do WW seeds need anything special done to them before they will grow?
> I read that some strains need to be "scratched" to weaken the shell otherwise  they wont "pop", could this be the case?



The 'scratching' you have heard of, is primarily used for older seeds, IMO/E. If you have "0" germination, my diagnosis would lean toward them simply not being viable for whatever reason. 
  Could be any number of things. Improper or lack of nutrients during their formation, prematurity, improper storage, possible damage to the embryo from mishandling, ect.


----------



## Wetdog (May 12, 2011)

emuman said:
			
		

> Ive put them in dirt, nothing, Ive put them on a moist paper towel in a zip top bag, nothing, do WW seeds need anything special done to them before they will grow?
> I read that some strains need to be "scratched" to weaken the shell otherwise  they wont "pop", could this be the case?



How 'fresh' are they?

I mean, did you try and germ them right from the plant as soon as they were done/harvested?

Seeds need to be dried and sorta aged to really be viable.

Wet


----------



## jesuse (May 12, 2011)

try thes 2 methods,,,,bet they work for ye..... right 1st one rub drie bean over  bit of sandpaper[wood work shop] right 2nd soak for 2 days in a paper towel then get the bean between your theeth and gentaly split the bean with your teeth by biteing down with your front teeth then put back in the paper towle 2 or so days l8r youl bean will have small tap root showing/////peace. [j]


----------



## PencilHead (May 12, 2011)

How long did you let them run after pollenating?


----------



## emuman (May 12, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> try thes 2 methods,,,,bet they work for ye..... right 1st one rub drie bean over  bit of sandpaper[wood work shop] right 2nd soak for 2 days in a paper towel then get the bean between your theeth and gentaly split the bean with your teeth by biteing down with your front teeth then put back in the paper towle 2 or so days l8r youl bean will have small tap root showing/////peace. [j]



impressive, I read this earlier and decided to bite some of the seeds that have been soaking on the moist towel for 8 days, and Ill be ???? if all 5 I chomped on arnt "sprouting", even the one that didnt crack on the seam has a 1/4 inch long "white hook"

props


----------



## PencilHead (May 13, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> try thes 2 methods,,,,bet they work for ye..... right 1st one rub drie bean over bit of sandpaper[wood work shop] right 2nd soak for 2 days in a paper towel then get the bean between your theeth and gentaly split the bean with your teeth by biteing down with your front teeth then put back in the paper towle 2 or so days l8r youl bean will have small tap root showing/////peace. [j]


 
Shouldn't this be a sticky?


----------



## woodydude (May 13, 2011)

The "white hook" is the taproot.
Wetdog asked how old the seeds are and mentioned they have to be "aged", this is true.
I read recently that new seeds can be "speeded up" by putting them in a fridge (simulating winter) then allowed to warm up and germinated by your chosen method.
I have never tried this but it sort of sounds like it could work.
Peace W


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2011)

.......and what about the rest of us??


----------



## nvthis (May 13, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> .......and what about the rest of us??


 lol, looks like ya got all the sand paper you need Hick... But if ya think were gonna bite you, yer crazy.....


----------



## jesuse (May 13, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be a sticky?[/quot wots a stiky


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2011)

"Stickies" are "stuck" at the top of each and every forum area. They are deemed important or helful enough, to remain at the top of each category and not be allowed to be buried in the archives.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 13, 2011)

too many stickies all ready..IMO...



> The 'scratching' you have heard of, is primarily used for older seeds, IMO/E. If you have "0" germination, my diagnosis would lean toward them simply not being viable for whatever reason.
> Could be any number of things. Improper or lack of nutrients during their formation, prematurity, improper storage, possible damage to the embryo from mishandling, ect.



:yeahthat:


take care and be safe


----------



## PencilHead (May 14, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> too many stickies all ready..IMO...


 
Yeah, but not any high-tech, seed-biting, rub-em-raw stickies.


----------



## jesuse (May 14, 2011)

it works and well aswell i used  to  chuk seeds away that didnt germ 9 times out of 10 its the shell thats bit thik and the bite dose the trik it works well for me and who ever iv told of it.///[j]


----------

